# Stomach toning exercises - advice please!



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi all

I've been doing the Davina Fit in 15 DVD and it's been great. Definitely noticing a difference. However, I've recently heard that stomach toning exercises like sit ups etc don't actually help get rid of the wobbly bits but just strengthen the abdominal muscles underneath?! I can't remember what I heard or where I might have read it, but is it true?! Please tell me I'm not putting myself through the exercise mill in vain?

I've cut down on unhealthy foods and try and walk as much as I can and, as I said, I definitely notice an improvement but I still have a bit of a blubbery tummy. What's the best way to tackle it?


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Bump


----------



## ILoveShoes

Sit ups and the like will strengthen your stomach muscles, but everyone's stomach muscles are covered by a layer of fat.
The best way to lose fat is to carry on exercising and eating well.
Xx


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Thank you :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

My doctor told me I should be running or some other vigorous exercise for 30 min daily to help me lose weight, and then sit ups, etc. are to help tone once you've lost the blubbery skin supposedly


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

wannabemomy37 said:


> My doctor told me I should be running or some other vigorous exercise for 30 min daily to help me lose weight, and then sit ups, etc. are to help tone once you've lost the blubbery skin supposedly

Ah, that's what I thought ref the blubbery skin! Can't cope with running but maybe I'll take up swimming again! Thank you :)


----------



## BlueWater

Don't stop your stomach exercises though!
It is best to do a combination of walking/jogging and some body weight exercises e.g. sit-ups, leg raises, squats and don't forget push-ups!!

I found I lost the most weight when I did the NHS couch to 5k. I mean I'm not talking that I got a flat stomach, but the difference was definitely noticeable!
And my jeans fitted better!

But then I stopped exercise and I was back at square one :dohh:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

BlueWater said:


> Don't stop your stomach exercises though!
> It is best to do a combination of walking/jogging and some body weight exercises e.g. sit-ups, leg raises, squats and don't forget push-ups!!
> 
> I found I lost the most weight when I did the NHS couch to 5k. I mean I'm not talking that I got a flat stomach, but the difference was definitely noticeable!
> And my jeans fitted better!
> 
> But then I stopped exercise and I was back at square one :dohh:

Ha! That's the trouble when you stop. If you miss a couple of days exercising, it's easy to get out of the habit. Well, that's what I've found this last week! Going to try and push the walking this week and get back on it. I'm on holiday soon so want to start feeling a bit better about baring a bit more flesh!


----------



## susannah14

You can't spot reduce fat, so you have to exercise in general and eat right in order to lose that "blubbery layer". If you are doing ab toning exercises, then you will have a nice 6-pack under there for when the blubber goes away :)


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

susannah14 said:


> You can't spot reduce fat, so you have to exercise in general and eat right in order to lose that "blubbery layer". If you are doing ab toning exercises, then you will have a nice 6-pack under there for when the blubber goes away :)

Awesome! Just need to resist the cake then and hopefully a little six pack will reveal itself! :)


----------



## BlueWater

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> Just need to resist the cake then and hopefully a little six pack will reveal itself! :)

This is so true! Weight loss is related a lot to what you eat. 
If you eat junk and exercise, you'll just maintain your weight. 
No matter how much exercise you do you can't outweigh junk food (and so I keep telling myself!)


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

I'm definitely getting better at cutting out the junk. It's so hard though! 

What the hell happened to my metabolism? Gone are the days that I could eat anything and not have to worry about chubbing up!


----------



## Wilsey

I've also been wondering this, after two kids (first one a C-section) I have a bit of a pooch (kind of looks like a muffin top but without the jeans making it happen :dohh:). I read that the only thing that will fix mine is a tummy tuck :nope:, which I'm not interested in, so I'm just living with it and hoping that as I get fitter and I'm eating right, it'll get slightly better.

Best of luck with your journey, it sounds like you're doing everything right :)


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

It's kind of hard to accept how much having children changes your body! Even though I'm kind of getting there, my body shape seems different so I'm trying to make my peace with that! Just wish my metabolism was what it used to be but I guess that's an age thing! Boo!

A tummy tuck does see me extreme! I'm sure the eating right and getting fitter will help lots though! 

Our bodies have been through it a bit though and having our gorgeous children definitely makes it easier to accept :) xx


----------



## ClaireJ23

I have a PT. I have a fat belly but we've been working on abdominal muscles for two months now. They help pull everything in and up when they are 'activated' and tight. Mine were loose from two pregnancies, so although weight loss and cardio does help get rid of the fat belly, everything looks a lot better if pulled upwards and inwards with slightly more toned abdominals.


----------

